

Ask HN - OS(workstation)/Language/Editor - lambdom

Mac(laptop)/all/Textmate(with vim plugin)
Linux(Desktop)/Java/Eclipse
Linux(Desktop)/else/Vim
Windows(School|Work)/C++,C#/Visual Studio
======
gtani
(a lot) OS leopard 10.5 still, windows XP, ubunti 9.04 workstation and server;
FreeBSD

\----------

stalwarts: C, python, ruby, perl, awk, javascript

adopting and loving it: clojure, scala, erlang,

assessing capabilities/complexity: ocaml, F#, haskell

\----------------

editors of choice: vim, komodo, Jedit, gedit

cause clojure and erlang encourage it: emacs

------
catch404
work: Windows / Java / SQL / Emacs / Eclipse / JDeveloper / SQL Plus/ SQL
Developer

home MacOSX(laptop) / python / ruby / emacs

home Fedora Linux / python / ruby / emacs

I'd like to give the emacs/clojure thing a try sometime.

------
mtinkerhess
Work: Ubuntu / Java / NetBeans

Home: Windows / XNA (C#) / Visual Studio

------
hga
Debian stable (x86-64 workstation I build) / C, Scheme, Clojure / EMACS

------
revorad
Ubuntu emacs on laptop and emac, RoR,R,Javascript

------
cmelbye
Mac OS X, Macbook Pro, Ruby, TextMate

